
Why Empathy Is a Bad Thing [video] - georgecmu
http://www.theatlantic.com/video/index/474588/why-empathy-is-a-bad-thing/?single_page=true
======
nibs
Empathy without boundaries is bad, just like apathy and psychopathy without
boundaries are bad. The key is not disregarding or villainizing empathy, but
reframing it in a way that says "given my desire to help people, how can I
best do that and not lose myself in the process?". With the proper boundaries
and opportunities, psychopaths, apaths and empaths all have a valuable roles
to play in society.

